# Fragen zu java Navigation für Internetseite



## emozog01 (17. Jan 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Internetseite zu erstellen. Ich habe aus dem Internet eine Software geladen, womit man eine Webseite JavaNavigation erstellen kann. Die ist nun abgelaufen da es eine Demo Version war. Die Naviagtion ist jedoch schon im Internet auf meine Website eingebunden. möchte sie aber jetzt im nachhinein ändern und habe nur noch die connexion Datei, wo ich alles ändern kann, jedoch muss man da JAVA programmieren können.

Hab nun zwei fragen:

- Wie kann ich die Menünamen ändern??
- Die Naviagtion hat nach unten aufklappbare Untermenüs, die jedoch sich zu schnell öffnen, so dass man die Untermenüs sehr schlecht erwischt. da sie gleich wieder zu gehen.

kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?

Die Connexion Datei (öffne ich mit dem normalen Editor):

//©Xara Ltd
if(typeof(loc)=="undefined"||loc==""){var loc="";if(document.body&&document.body.innerHTML){var tt=document.body.innerHTML;var ml=tt.match(/["']([^'"]*)connexion.js["']/i);if(ml && ml.length > 1) loc=ml[1];}}

var bd=0
document.write("<style type=\"text/css\">");
document.write("\n<!--\n");
var tr="filter:alpha(opacity=99);-moz-opacity:0.99;";if(IE5) tr="";
document.write(".connexion_menu {"+tr+"z-index:999;border-color:#000000;border-style:solid;border-width:"+bd+"px 0px "+bd+"px 0px;background-color:#cccccc;position:absolute;left:0px;top:0px;visibility:hidden;}");
document.write(".connexion_plain, a.connexion_plain:link, a.connexion_plain:visited{text-align:left;background-color:#cccccc;color:#000000;text-decoration:none;border-color:#000000;border-style:solid;border-width:0px "+bd+"px 0px "+bd+"px;padding:1px 0px 1px 0px;cursor:hand;display:block;font-size:10pt;font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}");
document.write("a.connexion_plain:hover, a.connexion_plain:active{background-color:#de8383;color:#000000;text-decoration:none;border-color:#000000;border-style:solid;border-width:0px "+bd+"px 0px "+bd+"px;padding:1px 0px 1px 0px;cursor:hand;display:block;font-size:10pt;font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}");
document.write("\n-->\n");
document.write("</style>");

var fc=0x000000;
var bc=0xde8383;
if(typeof(frames)=="undefined"){var frames=2;if(frames>0)animate();}

startMainMenu("connexion_left.gif",20,7,2,0,0)
mainMenuItem("connexion_b1",".gif",20,162,loc+"mitte.htm","_self","(Startseite)",2,2,"connexion_plain");
mainMenuItem("connexion_b2",".gif",20,162,"javascript:;","","(Unternehemen)",2,9,"connexion_plain");
mainMenuItem("connexion_b3",".gif",20,162,"javascript:;","","(Produkte)",2,9,"connexion_plain");
mainMenuItem("connexion_b4",".gif",20,162,loc+"Service.htm","_self","(Service)",2,2,"connexion_plain");
mainMenuItem("connexion_b5",".gif",20,162,"javascript:;","","(Top Angebote)",2,9,"connexion_plain");
mainMenuItem("connexion_b6",".gif",20,162,loc+"kontakt.htm","_self","(Kontakt)",2,2,"connexion_plain");
endMainMenu("connexion_right.gif",20,7)

startSubmenu("connexion_b3","connexion_menu",191);
submenuItem("Kopier, Druck- und Faxger&te",loc+"Kopierdruckfaxgeraete.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("B&roeinrichtung + St&hle",loc+"Bueroeinrichtung+stuehle.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("Hard - u. Software ","Hardu.software.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("Kassensysteme + Gastro",loc+"kassensysteme.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("B&romaschinen Allgemein",loc+"b&romaschinenallgemein.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("Gebrauchtger&te",loc+"gebraucht.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
endSubmenu("connexion_b3");

startSubmenu("connexion_b2","connexion_menu",162);
submenuItem("Wir &ber Uns",loc+"wieueberuns.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("Referenzen",loc+"referenzen.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("Rundgang",loc+"../show2/galerie.html.html","_blank","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("Anfahrt",loc+"anfahrt.htm","_blank","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("Stellenangebote",loc+"Stellenangebote.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
endSubmenu("connexion_b2");

startSubmenu("connexion_b5","connexion_menu",200);
submenuItem("BBS businessLINE",loc+"businessline.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("MTS Reinhardt",loc+"MTS_Reinhardt.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");;
submenuItem("Digitale Diktierger&te",loc+"digidiktier.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("Ergonomische B&rost&hle",loc+"ergonomischebuerostuehle.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("---","javascript:;","","connexion_plain");
submenuItem("+++ Angebot des Monats +++",loc+"Angebote.htm","_self","connexion_plain");
endSubmenu("connexion_b5");

loc="";


----------



## Jonnsn (17. Jan 2008)

darf man die datei überhaupt verändern? 


> //©Xara Ltd


eher nicht oder?

davon abgesehen ist das javaScript - nicht Java
-> FAQ


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2008)

*verschieb*


----------

